# Original Galaxy SII wallpapers?



## MajorTankz (Jan 10, 2012)

Where can I get them? Currently I'm running Calkulins rom and it only comes with the orange and blue wallpaper you typically see with pictures of the phone. Where can I get the rest of them that came with the stock rom? Specifically this one: http://tapatalk.com/mu/2e4a8a62-b562-acfd.jpg. Google hasn't given me any luck really.


----------



## kov (Jun 9, 2011)

Are these them?

https://market.android.com/details?id=kov.gallery.galaxysii


----------

